
NK Students Pretend They’re Allowed to Use Google to Impress Eric Schmidt - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2013/01/north-korean-students-pretend-theyre-allowed-to-use-google-to-impress-eric-schmidt/
======
true_religion
The headline is a lie. The NK student had applied for a permit to access the
internet, and showed that he could also use Google.

There was no pretence.

------
halis
That's really sad man.

~~~
goodchild
American journalism is best journalism.

